# Small Batch Heat treating companies in or around North Carolina



## greasedbullet (Mar 23, 2013)

I am going to start making knives very soon and the only problem I can currently see is heat treating. I do not have the room or equipment to heat treat. Does anyone know of companies that can heat treat very small batches of knives, from 1 to 10 at a time, in or near North Carolina? I am probably going to be using several different types of steel and I would like to determine what the hardness will be of the end product. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## JMJones (Mar 23, 2013)

Local machine shops often have the equipment to heat treat.


----------



## greasedbullet (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## thorax (Feb 16, 2017)

Have you found a NC heat treat company yet?
I am also looking.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 16, 2017)

thorax said:


> Have you found a NC heat treat company yet?
> I am also looking.



After 4 years I would hope so

Greasedbullet has not been on these forums since mid 2015


----------



## thorax (Feb 16, 2017)

O BROTHER! Perhaps someone else can help.


----------



## JDA_NC (Feb 16, 2017)

Silverthorn Knives is based out of Mebane. I've seen some of their stuff at a shop here in Durham. You could try giving them a shout.

http://www.stktnc.com/


----------



## thorax (Feb 17, 2017)

THANKS!


----------

